# Intensity or colour?



## JKUK (Feb 16, 2007)

I have an aquarium which is largely full of Tropica's wendtii green. Towards the back they are predominantly green, but the front half are nearly brown. The aquarium has two fluorescents, a traditional gro-lux type at the front and a daylight at the back. Because the daylight fluorescent is visually the brighter, I would have expected things the other way round. 

Are Crypts less inclined to turn brown under daylight fluorescents?


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

JKUK said:


> I have an aquarium which is largely full of Tropica's wendtii green. Towards the back they are predominantly green, but the front half are nearly brown. The aquarium has two fluorescents, a traditional gro-lux type at the front and a daylight at the back. Because the daylight fluorescent is visually the brighter, I would have expected things the other way round.
> 
> Are Crypts less inclined to turn brown under daylight fluorescents?


Yes, blue light stimulates red (brown).

Also, brown/red pigments show up more in the absence of or minimum of Nitrogen. Also the stronger the light the greater chance they'll darken up.

The following two shots are of the same tank. The first with the green plants has a single 20W fluorescent tube. The next one is the same species with 2 40W compact fluorescents.

http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Cryptocoryne/u/UND/Image80.jpg

http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Cryptocoryne/u/UND/DSCF0001.jpg


----------



## JKUK (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks, 
I think I'll run a few experiments, while I love the brown Crypts, a tank full can be a little dull.


----------

